# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Boli mnie pierś

## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyniki badania ultrasonograficznego
Data badania: 2018-12-06 Jednostka kierująca: bez skierowania Głowica: 7,0-14,0 MHz Obszar badany: sutki
Sutki o przeważającym utkaniu tłuszczowym.
W piersi prawej na godz 9.30 – 10.00 widoczne jest nieregularne ognisko hypoechogeniczne o wymiarach około: 11x12 x 9 mm o miejscami zatartych zarysach - Tu? - zdj 1 i 2 - wskazana BAC
W piersi lewej na godz 2.30 ognisko hypoechogeniczne o równych gładkich zarysach, o wym: 4,5 x 6 x 7 mm -
prawdopodobnie gęsta torbiel -zdj. 3.
Przewody mlekowe nieposzerzone Doły pachowe wolne
BIRADS - usg 4.
Mam 55 lat. Co mam robić? Co to może być?

----------


## lek.medicus

Szkoda, że nie ma porównania do poprzednich badań. 
Opis wskazuje na obecność torbieli. Można wykonać BAC, ja bym radził badanie kontrolne za 3 miesiące, szczególnie tego opisu "ognisko hypoechogeniczne o wymiarach około: 11x12 x 9 mm" 
Zasadą jest, że wszystkie zmiany >10 mm powinny być ocenione w badaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poprzednie badania nic nie wykazały. 9 miesięcy temu było robione USG i tylko napisane było "piersi o utkaniu gruczołowo-tłuszczowym bez zmian" Dlaczego jest TU?
Co to oznacza?

----------


## lek.medicus

TU oznacza guz. 
Powiem szczerze, mam tu duże wątpliwości co do badania, za krótki okres co do badania aby takie nastąpiły zmiany i to tak radykalne.Cóż radiolog nie jest specjalistą i ocena należy do lekarza prowadzącego. Musiał bym zobaczyć zdjęcia aby się wypowiedzieć. Tak jak zaznaczyłem wyżej, badanie kontrolne za 3 miesiączce. Wówczas można będzie powiedzieć coś więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

drive.google.com/file/d/1IZ8AwdhMcLAuXezhTEuwuMMznASPbGnn/view


Jeśli można to proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## lek.medicus

Tak jak już zaznaczyłem, badanie kontrolne za 3 miesiące w tym samym miejscu ale też wskazane wykonać BAC.

----------

